# Selling wading equipment



## Renodv8 (May 4, 2016)

Looking to sell my Falcon Coastal 6,6 wader addition rod asking $60 very well taken care of only used a hand full of times. Also have a shimano citica and a revo s both left handed. Asking $100 for each. If interested $140 gets you the rod a which ever reel you like.


----------



## TSey11 (Jul 15, 2016)

is the falcon rod still available?


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

*reels*

got pictures of the reels?


----------



## Renodv8 (May 4, 2016)

Yes sorry for the long absence are you still interested


----------



## Renodv8 (May 4, 2016)

Here you go


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

Good one, i have tired it once, my friend just borrowed it to me.


----------

